# Nikon DL Camera Picture & Prices Leaked!



## nerwin (Feb 22, 2016)

Nikon's new DL 1" sensor fixed lens cameras prices have been leaked as well as a picture of the model with the 18-50mm lens.






From what I see in the picture, the lens has two rings! Now...I wonder if these are mechanical or electronic. As I don't see a zoom lever on the camera body..I am assuming you zoom using the ring on the lens and the second ring is manual focus override. That would be really awesome if so.

Here are the leaked Japan prices:

Nikon DL 24-85 f/1.8-2.8

estimated retail price: 80,000 yen (around $700)
available in is black and silver
Nikon DL 18-50 f/1.8-2.8

estimated retail price: 105,000 yen (around $900)
available in black
Nikon DL 24-500 f/2.8-5.6

estimated retail price: 120,000 yen (around $1,000)
available in black
Electronic view finder DF-E1

estimated retail price: 32,000 yen (around $280)

If the picture is accurate of what the camera actually will be, I must say..I kind of like it. Though, I find the prices to be very steep. I mean I can get the Sony RX100 M3 for around $550 used and that has a built in EVF, 1" sensor and a fast 24-70 1.8-2.8 lens.

Not much details on specs...but it is using a 1" BSI-CMOS sensor which I got a funny feeling that will be the same sensor in the Sony RX100 cameras, but perhaps with no OLPF and Nikon's Expeed processing. I dunno. 

I'm sure the camera will be really awesome though.

Source: Nikon DL camera prices in Japan leaked online | Nikon Rumors


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 22, 2016)

Ouch, why would I ever choose this over a Sony or Panasonic. Yuck any word on an apsc?


----------



## nerwin (Feb 22, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Ouch, why would I ever choose this over a Sony or Panasonic. Yuck any word on an apsc?



I don't think there will be a APS-C version...but it may pave the road for a new fixed DX or perhaps a FX compact camera!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 22, 2016)

nerwin said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch, why would I ever choose this over a Sony or Panasonic. Yuck any word on an apsc?
> ...


Dammit, I just want a variable compact with a true 4/3 or larger sensor and a fast lens. The x100 almost got it right.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 22, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



Hey if Fuji threw the X20/X30 lens on the X100, I'm sold. Hahaha!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry I meant the lumix x100


----------



## nerwin (Feb 22, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Sorry I meant the lumix x100



Lol, too much X100 cameras. Panasonic LX100, Fuji X100 & Sony RX100. Hahaha. I'll probably still get the Sony RX100 M3.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 22, 2016)

Its official! Nikon has announced the new line of DL cameras. 

Nikon launches DL line of premium compact cameras

4K video at 30fps, 1080p at 120fps AND 720p at 240fps!


----------

